# My kribs have laid eggs!



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well this isnt their first time but i hope this is a sucsess.I peered into their cave and saw some action going on lol.So i lifted up the cave and right there was 50-100 eggs all fetile and all.My question is what to do when they hatch?What to feed them?To remove the 4 zebra dianos and 3 guppys for tank before they get killed?And to leave the fry with the parents


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

Get some powdered fry food or hatch some brine shrimp and pipette the food as close to the fry as possible (wait until they are free swimming) The danios should be ok but watch they don't chase the fry. As dithers they give the kribs more confidence to come out.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok i will get that powder food


----------

